# Barking Heads dog food?



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I've just been into a small local pet shop to buy Lolly a new collar and got chatting to the owner of the shop. She was recommending Barking Heads dog food and gave me a sample. 

I've been on the Dog Food reviews website and it gets a better review than Arden Grange (that Lolly is presently on). I was just wondering if anyone here uses Barking Heads and if they have any feedback.

I know there are lots of ardent Barf uses here but its not for me. I really don't want to use a wet dog food and not sure we can quite stretch to Origen prices.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Janet

Our Cavalier King Charles Spaniel was on Burns but when our small pet shop started selling Barking Heads we changed her to this and found it was great as lots of different varieties for when she got bored and her coat was gorgeous and didn't upset her stomach at all. Daisy had to be put to sleep at the start of this year so we got Beau who was on Purina with the breeder but we changed her over to Barking Heads Puppy and she loves it. Our pet shop is quite fussy with the ranges they sell and only go for the best ones which they also feed their dogs. We also have Miaowing Heads for out cat and her coat is beautiful. I would definitely recommend it and if you are not happy you can always change again. Good Luck


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Barking Heads was one of those that I considered before going for BARF. It's one of the better kibbles. You might also like to look at Applaws and compare the two.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Janet before upping the chicken wings to full Barf via the Origen route I used Barking Heads..... i used it cos I felt it was one of the best out there on the general market, the write ups read ok and their site is informative x


----------

